# Barbecue beans



## myownidaho (Jun 17, 2017)

I started with the Famous Dave's "Wilbur Beans" recipe and made it my own.

1 28oz can Bush's Original baked beans
3/4 bottle barbecue sauce
1/2 yellow onion diced
1 large jalapeño diced
2oz bacon diced
10-12 oz leftover barbecue or smoked meat. I used some smoked tri-tip and smoked Moose sausage.
1/4 cup brown sugar
2tbsp red wine or cider vinegar
1 tsp black pepper

Brown the bacon, add the onions and jalapeño and sauté until the onion starts to brown.













IMG_2887.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Jun 17, 2017


















IMG_2888.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Jun 17, 2017


















IMG_2891.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Jun 17, 2017






Add the rest of the ingredients and simmer for 20-30 minutes until it starts to thicken and the flavors meld.













IMG_2892.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Jun 17, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 18, 2017)

It looks & sounds real good!

Al


----------



## b-one (Jun 18, 2017)

Tasty looking pot of beans!


----------



## myownidaho (Jun 18, 2017)

Thanks, guys. They turned out well. A bowl of these beans and a hunk of cornbread would make a meal!


----------



## ab canuck (Jun 18, 2017)

That looks Good!!!!!!...


----------



## myownidaho (Jun 18, 2017)

AB Canuck said:


> That looks Good!!!!!!...



Thanks, AB!


----------



## downeast smoker (Jul 3, 2017)

About how many ounces of BBQ sauce?


----------



## myownidaho (Jul 3, 2017)

Downeast Smoker said:


> About how many ounces of BBQ sauce?



Somewhere around 12-14 ounces. As with the rest of the ingredients, it really going to depend on what sauce you're using and personal taste.


----------



## myownidaho (Jul 5, 2017)

Downeast Smoker said:


> About how many ounces of BBQ sauce?


Did you make a batch? If so, did you like them? And thanks for the point.


----------



## lancep (Jul 5, 2017)

Hmmmm.... never thought of smoked sausage in beans. I love using fatty leftovers so I may have to try this.


----------



## myownidaho (Jul 5, 2017)

LanceP said:


> Hmmmm.... never thought of smoked sausage in beans. I love using fatty leftovers so I may have to try this.



You can use whatever you have on hand. Bacon is a must but everything else is optional. Leftover flat iron steak, basque chorizo and bacon is one of my favorite combos.


----------



## downeast smoker (Jul 6, 2017)

I did not. I used another recipe on here, but will try yours some other time.  The main reason is that I had no smoked meat on hand.  I would generally have some frozen pulled pork, but it was so good that it did not last long.  LOL That, the pulled pork, had been the product of my first attempt at smoking and this, thr brisket, was my second attempt.  The brisket came out great too, by the way. Thanks for answering my question so promptly and for your interest.  I love this forum.


----------

